# Fresh fish gotta go



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Went out today on the Barbara Ann III. Filled my cooler up with Croaker and Spot. Don't have any room for all these fish. If anyone wants to buy some fresh fish and pick them up give me a call 631 671 1539 my name is Joe and I live in silver spring area. I'm still driving back but will be home by 5pm


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Not 100% sure, but I don't think your allowed to sell your rec. catch. Give it away to your friends and family or neighbors.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Not 100% sure, but I don't think your allowed to sell your rec. catch. Give it away to your friends and family or neighbors.


I meant to say for free, can't edit the page from my cell phone. and I just moved here don't have many friends. so free fresh fish


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Didn't I tell you that was the trip to take !

Glad you did well. I would love to hear where you fished (if you happened to figure out where you were). Did you fish near a red #8 marker? If so you were near/at the hook of the bar / puppy hole. Great place to catch fish!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Glad you had some action, but why keep all those fish if you don't have a use for them?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*spots make great bait..*

if you truly don't want them i'll be glad to pick them up.... Freeze them and get ready for the striper run...


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Didn't I tell you that was the trip to take !
> 
> Glad you did well. I would love to hear where you fished (if you happened to figure out where you were). Did you fish near a red #8 marker? If so you were near/at the hook of the bar / puppy hole. Great place to catch fish!



Im not shore if we was by a marker. The capt moved only about three times. 




Duke of Fluke said:


> Glad you had some action, but why keep all those fish if you don't have a use for them?


It was me and my father, we had a lil 4 buck Styrofoam Cooler and by 11 we filled it up. So for the rest of the trip we gave fish away as we caught them. I took as much fish as i could for me and he took as much fish he could back to NY. But we still had some left over.


----------

